# NEW - 15 rd Tactical Shotgun



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Sheesh...:yikes:
*Kel-Tec KSG 14+1 Pump Bull-Pup Tactical Shotgun*

With 00 buckshot @ 9 per shell, that's 135 rounds of .32 cal down range.


----------



## Nimrod (Apr 11, 2000)

That should keep the boogie man at bay


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Boogey man or not that is one heck of a weapons system! I want one!


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'll have to pass on that contraption, figures since I never took a shine to the 'Judge' either.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

No fan of the judge either....or the new Governor from S&W. (imagine that Smith copying Taurus!) But there is no comparison between the two.


----------

